# My dog doesn't know how to play.



## zgomot (Mar 11, 2009)

It's been a month yesterday since we've had Sarma and one thing I noticed is that he doesn't play. EVER.

I tried to get him to play but inside the apartment he is always veeeeeery slow and sleeps or snoozes pretty much all the time. I throw things, but he's uninterested in the. It's only small cardboard boxes that he finds any interest in, but after he's gave them a sniff he will abandon it.

Chew toys, balls, bells nothing peaks his interest and he even seems scared of them or me when I try to engage him in play. Which bring me to this problem - he seems to be afraid of me. Even when I offer treats, he will very reluctantly approach and up until yesterday he would not even get the treats out of my hand. Pointless to say I can't do ANY sort of training inside with him being so fearful. 

When we're outside walking he is a totally different dog - very curious, active and energetic and generally seems happy. Recently I've been trying to do a bit of training on our walks and he is a lot more responsive but still seems fearful whenever I say "sit" or "come".

There is one kind of indoors play he does like and that is when I lie down on the floor and make the kind of sounds and gestures I wouldn't want anybody to see me do. I act all stupid and childish and he will come and lick my face and my hands and my neck and climb on me and be happy. 

I am taking it slow and following the advice I got in the other thread, but I'm wondering if this is something he'll ever overcome.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

Just take it as it comes. You guys are still building a relationship. Let go of any preconceived ideas you might have had for the "perfect" dog and just enjoy who this guy is. 

This past weekend, my girlfriend's aunt was trying to throw her husband a bday party, but the guy seriously did not want to have a party. He was adamant, and that is something to be respected. Nonetheless, she went ahead and threw a party and he didn't come. She claimed he was so stubborn and made him look like the bad guy for not showing up to his own party. I think the blame actually laid with her, she had this preconceived notion of what should make him happy, but I think she was actually the stubborn one for not respecting her husband's needs. I think sometimes we do the same thing to our dogs.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree. Give it time!  
I have a mini dachshund, and he doesn't like to play in the same way as our chihuahua-dachshund mix. Harper, the mini, only likes to play tug games, and he loves us to chase him around, pointlessly, the table on the back deck. 
Abby, on the other hand, loves fetch, chase, tug, basically any play.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

Time, for sure.

And I've totally been where qingcong has - my dad did not want a party one year, but my aunt decided he had to have one. She even threw it at our house so on his birthday (we - mom, sister, and I respected his wishes and did nothing) there was nothing we could do. It was horrible, she yelled at ME (even called me some nasty names) when I called her out in front of everyone for going against what he wanted, and then we kicked her out. Told her to never come back. She did not need to treat my dad that way nor me. hahaha! 

But that brings me to a friend's dog - a Tzu/Bichon. She does NOT play. She is 4 I think ... will not play at all. She just likes to roll around and be lazy. Sure, she likes walks, but will not really play with other dogs. She won't even lick a person - the closest she gets is touching her nose to you and sniffing. That's just who she is. So it could just be his personality.


----------

